# Anyone bougth this?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It look suspicious to me but who knows:http://www.constipationgoneforever.com/wha...onstipation.htm


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is the e-book I bought awhile back but don't have it on my computer anymore so I'm not sure if it is the same one. The miracle was taking magnesium. I already take a cal/mag supplement with a lot of mag in it but I decided to give it another shot like I have with everything else I have tried after reading the book. I gradually increased my dosage and got to a point where it was working but I was so bloated and had greatly increased stinky gas (as I do with Vit C too) that I couldn't live with and I know I was way over the safe limit of taking magnesium. So, for now higher fiber (fruits and veggies....no grains as I have celiac disease and am sensitive to all grains) and Miralax is what I use. Not perfect but nothing else I have tried works so that I can lead a somewhat normal life. My gi doc now has me on an antibiotic suspecting SIBO and I am taking probiotics. Constipation sucks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm pretty sure the missing nutrient in that book is magnesium and we do have some people here that adding magnesium works well for.It certainly isn't a cure for everyone, and it isn't something that fixes you after taking it for a few weeks. It would be a long term treatment.So far with any of these "this is my cure pay me $29.95 for my e-book" things it seems they have nothing different than what has been found on this board by any number of people. K.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

as soon as i heard him say 'miracle cure' i knew it was hooey..i clicked off


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's probably magnesium,i think i did a post in the past...


----------



## mayisay (Jan 26, 2008)

The book says it will cure constipation, which it will do. No where in the ad does it say, specifically, that it will cure IBS.Much of the problem of IBS is due to faulty diet. The perfect diet that will cure IBS is fully covered in Marie Goodwin's book, _Cure for Restless Legs Syndrome_. If you buy that book, follow the diet it recommends, and take the few nutrients it advises, you will get cured of IBS. Wherever it says RLS in the book, just substitute IBS in your mind.http://www.restlesslegscured.com/miracle_cure.htmThe book comes with a full moneyback guarantee, so there is absolute no risk in buying it, and you will be astounded by what you learn.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm glad it worked for you.Diet is not the one and only problem with IBS. However, some people do find some diets help.Unfortunately which diet might work varies a lot and a diet that might control your symptoms (if you have to stay on the diet forever it is not a cure, just a control) may be exactly what sets someone else off. Every diet we have posted here seems to help some and bother others.Some people, like me, have a problem in the nervous system of the gut and it over-responds to any food. Every meal sends an "I ate" signal through the nervous system and so it didn't matter which food I ate, my stomach sensed that I ate and then all heck would break lose.K.


----------

